# Pics of the monster



## Kayla Barth (Apr 18, 2009)

:grin: Here are some pics of Sapper's first night home with me. We played a little bit and tried to get some pictures. This is my first time posting pics so please bear with me.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

He's a cute little fellow.


----------

